# Celsius Cirrus Boa?



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey everyone I was looking to get some new boots and these ones really caught my eye. But seeing as how they are a new company and they are up and coming im not too sure. Does anyone have these boots or has anyone heard anything about them? I would be getting the boa version. Thanks.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Heard of them yes. Have a pair of the Cirrus double boas myself. Fit me fine and feel good to me on a comfort level. See no issues with construction. As long as they fit you right you should have no complaints.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Not really new, been around for 5-6 years now. I've had the CLS-6 and the Cirrus from a few years ago and they were the most durable boots I've ever had...when i sold them they both still looked new and I rode them both for 2 seasons. I ended up getting some vans bfb because my feet are so narrow. But now that they have the new infusion liners I'm actually thinking about buying a new pair of cirrus's myself.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Riding on last years Cirrus BOA's myself. Good snug fit, the boot seems to be quality. I like the support I get out of them for sure. Celsius is one of those brands that seems to have a good focus on quality. So far I recommend them if they fit your foot.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Riding on last years Cirrus BOA's myself. Good snug fit, the boot seems to be quality. I like the support I get out of them for sure. Celsius is one of those brands that seems to have a good focus on quality. So far I recommend them if they fit your foot.


for the people with the cirrus boots, how would you describe your feet? wide? narrow? i went to a shop to try them on a few months ago and they didn't get their new inventory in yet. i was just curious what shape the cirrus' are. thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I seem to have a univeral foot. Maybe it's just from cramming my feet into climbing shoes two sizes smaller than my street shoe for 20 years. Overall I have a flat foot and is probably leans more to the wide side. I can say that my foot in the Cirrus boot fills pretty much all the space. It was one of the tighter fitting boots I have purchased over the years. Again though, it's different for everyone. It's best to try before you buy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmm ok! Thanks you guys. Deff gettin good feedback from you guys. Well I was gonna get the boa ones but they sold out so does anyone know if the speed lacing system on them works well and gets a good tight fit? I have the speed lacing on my burton motos but they never seem to get as tight as I need. Thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would imagine the fit of the boot is the same. They are just not made with the BOA system in mind. Try before you buy...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I would imagine the fit of the boot is the same. They are just not made with the BOA system in mind. Try before you buy...


How true are these boots to size...I'm a 10 in almost all street shoes and want something to fit right but there are no dealers around here to try them at.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If I wanted focus boa boots, I wouldn't hesitate to try these out.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Blasian92 said:


> Hmmm ok! Thanks you guys. Deff gettin good feedback from you guys. Well I was gonna get the boa ones but they sold out so does anyone know if the speed lacing system on them works well and gets a good tight fit? I have the speed lacing on my burton motos but they never seem to get as tight as I need. Thanks!


Speed Lacing is fine and when you buy the boots they have a spare set of laces with them. Would really suggest finding the BOA version if possible. Even the traditional laces should work fine. Celsius has a claw lock on their traditional laces that helps separate the lower zone and upper zone and have the ankle lock system on them. Celsius really put a lot of thought in their boots.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Extremo said:


> How true are these boots to size...I'm a 10 in almost all street shoes and want something to fit right but there are no dealers around here to try them at.


Street shoe 9.5 Celsius boot size 9 foot. Celsius seems to have a decent size foot box.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

*Cirrus*

I've been using a pair of DC judges with the dual boa system and I started to feel pressure points so I decided to go with the lace up this year. I've heard a lot of good things from Celsius and Snowboarder Magazine gave them their Platinum Pick Award so I was really impressed, especially since they've only been around for about 6 years (Kinda reminds me of Union Bindings). After I saw the colorway they had on the Cirrus line this year I knew I had to buy a pair. I ended up getting the "Rasta" colors, freaking sick! I ordered a 10 and a 10 1/2 since many of the reviews say that they fit true to size, unlike DC which I had to use an 11 when I use a 10 in shoes like Converse. I'll be getting them in a few days hoping that one of them fit me perfect. I'll let everyone know how that goes. 

Oh and a great site to get them right now is SierraSnowboard.com They're already having a sale, plus they give free shipping. I live in Los Angeles and I'll be getting them in two days since they're located in Sacramento.


----------



## Dmilkman (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a size 10 in my street shoes also... bought a 9.5 and they fit perfect


----------

